# Footing for Muddy Space Outside Barn



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Our barn has two stalls and a large space so the horses can just run in. The problem is that the space right outside the barn is very muddy because it's a heacy traffic area. Sometimes a few of the horses will get pushed out and end up standing out in the mud. 

The barn that I work at had the same problem in their broodmare paddocks until they put down what looked like a mixture of red pea gravel and sand in front of the barns. Does anyone know what this might be and where to find it? Or know of anything that would also work in this situation?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Most important is that you absolutely need to grade the ground to channel water away, otherwise whatever you put will eventually disappear into the mud. We use stone screenings (looks like extremely coarse sand).


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

I plan on using crusher dust, or #10 stone around mine.
That is what its called in my area..not sure if that is what its called elsewhere.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Your first step would be to install gutters and a drain pipe to divert as much water away from the entrance as possible. It won't solve the problem 100% but it'll go a long way to helping.

You can level the ground or even slope it away from the front of the run in a bit and lay grids down then cover with pea gravel, stone dust, crushed stone or any number of products after that.


----------



## lauren38026 (Jun 9, 2014)

*product suggestion*

I have a friend who just installed Lighthoof panels at her barn and loves them. I haven't tried them myself because I only have one horse and we don't seem to have a terrible mud issue in his pasture. However, she raved about how easy these were to install and says they've been working great so far. They looked very durable! Good luck with everything!

Lauren


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Gutters/down spouts. Then grade. However many inches of mud (before you grade it out) you should get at least double in footing. So, 6 inches of mud, then scrape it out, and bring in 12+ inches of footing. 

If it turns muddy just because of high traffic, then a wood base will last quite some times, HOWEVER, if you have standing water for any length of time, go with a "non organic" material, like pebbles or sand. It will lost a lot longer, and won't decompose. Be sure to pick poop off of it so it doesn't get ground into the substrate


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

An entranceway can become mucky as the frost comes out of the ground. I've put everything down, rocks, stones, fine sand, coarse sand, shavings, even shovelled the dry lumps back into the holes the hooves make. Nothing works.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Paint--I've seen this used quite a bit.

And cute horsies, too :>


----------

